# C# USB ansteuern



## Tech-Essen (12. Februar 2018)

Hallo,
ich möchte in C# über einen USB-Port Daten wie über einen seriellen Port senden. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dies ohne externe Bibliotheken, sondern nur mit Windows (WinAPI, ...) zu lösen?
Freue mich über Antworten!


----------

